# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La Confederación del Tajo estudia el abastecimiento y depuración en La Adrada

## NoRegistrado

> El Presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Antolín, se ha reunido en la sede central del Organismo con el Alcalde de La Adrada, Francisco de Pedraza, acompañado de parte de su equipo municipal, para tratar, entre otros, asuntos relacionados con el abastecimiento, la depuración y la protección del dominio público hidráulico (DPH) en el municipio abulense.
> 
> Durante la reunión, se ha hecho un repaso pormenorizado a la situación del municipio respecto de las concesiones de abastecimiento, derivaciones temporales y autorizaciones de vertido, y se ha acordado acelerar la constitución de la Mancomunidad para abastecimiento, como base para seguir avanzando en la completa satisfacción de las necesidades hídricas, que se ven notablemente incrementadas durante el periodo estival.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/eventos...a-adrada-50610

No hay mucha agua en la zona, y están mal organizados.

Para mí, lo peor son los vertidos, ya que los pueblos de la zona tienen muy contaminado el Tiétar, si tienen depuradoras no funcionan.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

